# MeTV now in Washington, Greenville, New Bern NC



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WITN TV has added MeTV as one of its sub channels. It shares time with My Network tv. WITN 7.2 shows My Network TV from 8-11p and MeTV the remainder of the time except for a few hours where there are syndicated shows.


----------

